# NC redfish on fly



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Landed 20+ small reds on fly today.  This pic of Mojo was too good not to share:









Pete


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

is that a chaboxer?


----------



## edmiears (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

> is that a chaboxer?



Ha! You could say it was a bit breezy!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> > is that a chaboxer?
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! You could say it was a bit breezy!


yup- could be a miniature dumbo.... [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]
j/k Pete... cool looking mascot there!


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

20+??? What a day!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Ive got a pic like that too lol









Awesome day btw


----------

